
Gollery a simple picture folder server - perrito666
https://github.com/perrito666/gollery
======
perrito666
In an attempt to get something like what used to be gallerpy i tried to craft
a super simple server that displays my folder structure for pictures with some
minimal configuration done by json files in the folders themselves, still
super green but already has a demo in
[https://photos.perri.to](https://photos.perri.to)

------
perrito666
This had a brief moment of IPV6 confusion, it is now working, tox for letting
me know

------
tenken
SSL error and only Nginx page is showing. Please update post when working.

~~~
perrito666
Sorry for that ipv6 is not properly setup, fixing tx for the heads up

